# Replace broken front frame on Snapper 33" RER



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

I have just run across a first for me. My neighbor's Snapper 33" RER mower, model 331313 BE, front frame has cracked and separated about 1/2" just about at the front edge of the seat. (Not totally broken through the entire frame yet). I only found it because he was scalping his yard whenever he cut it, and asked me if it could be adjusted any higher. After looking in his manual and finding out how to adjust it, I was baffled. There are two cables with seven spacers on each side that are used to adjust the height, and it was at the highest setting that it could be adjusted. I just happen to notice the crack in the frame after 30 minutes of looking around. It did cause the deck to lower by about an inch. My question: Has anyone ever had any experience in replacing the frame, and if so, how difficult of a job is it? If we can get it off, it can be welded and should be as good as new. About a year ago I replaced the head gasket and rebuilt the carburetor for him, and it runs like new. Don't know why it cracked. The part # is 17 (Snapper # 7041653YP) on the IPL in case anyone wants to check for a better understanding. ALL help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I worked for the largest NJ snapper dealer back in the 80's, and yes I've done that job. The newer units have a square tube now, but it still has a round tube from what I see in the IPL going into the rear frame. I don't know if they route things the same, but the clutch, brake and throttle cables all went through the round tube. No, it's not a very hard job, disconnect the cables and wiring, separate the two halves and install the new front end. Obviously you'll have to swap the wheels and steering stuff over. As for welding, I have to ask if your friend is obese. It'd be rare any snapper frame cracked, so it's a logical question. If so, I would suggest replacing rather than welding. Hope this helps, Paul.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks paulr44. I did not think I would find someone who had ever done this because, how improbable is it that this would happen? I have never seen one. My friend is not obese, as a matter of fact, he is on the slim side. The only thing I can think of is, I would often see him stand the mower on end to clean the underside of the deck, and I am wondering if he did not let the mower fall to the ground when he put it back down. Although I have not seen him do that. Over time I guess it could have stressed the metal causing it to break. I'm going to give it a try. I am pretty mechanical, but not an expert by any stretch. If you have the time could you give me a sequence to follow? Thanks so much!


----------

